# Canadian Tire (CTC.TO)



## bettrave (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

There's very low volume on the stock.
Anybody know why?

Thanks.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

CTC.A is the version that has volume.


----------



## jtc (Oct 1, 2011)

bettrave said:


> There's very low volume on the stock.
> Anybody know why?


Most of it is owned by Martha Billes. She won't sell.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

Per FAQs - Canadian Tire Investor Relations


> *6. What is the difference between CTC and CTC.a?*
> These ticker symbols represent each of Canadian Tire's two share classes. CTC is the symbol for the Common Shares. CTC.a is the symbol for the Class A Non-Voting Shares.


Per Corporate Governance - Canadian Tire Investor Relations, as of March 14, 2013, 94.1% of the voting shares (CTC) are controlled by a small group that probably doesn't trade often, if at all. The breakdown is:
Martha G. Billes owns 40.9%
Owen G. Billes owns 20.5%
C.T.C. Dealer Holdings Limited owns 20.5%
The Company’s Deferred Profit Sharing Plan owns 12.2%

There are 3,423,366 Common Shares outstanding and there are 77,740,727 Class A Non-Voting Shares outstanding (as of March 14, 2013).


----------



## bettrave (Jan 10, 2013)

If I want to buy Canadiam Tire stock, which one should I choose?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

The non-voting stock (CTC.A). It has the same economic rights as the voting stock, and it's liquid enough to get a position.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The Canadian Tire REIT IPO is announced.
Priced at $10 a share for a float of $264M.
Offer yield is 6.5% and a target AFFO of 90%


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> The Canadian Tire REIT IPO is announced.
> Priced at $10 a share for a float of $264M.
> Offer yield is 6.5% and a target AFFO of 90%



I dont quite understand. So CT is separating their land from their holdings and then converting the assets to the CT REIT?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

They are creating a subsidiary, selling properties to their subsidiary and selling a stake in their subsidiary to the public. The advantage of this is it makes the value of the properties explicit (priced daily through the stock market), often at a higher value than when blended with their rest of their business. A number of retailers have been doing this lately to unlock some value.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

daddybigbucks said:


> I dont quite understand. So CT is separating their land from their holdings and then converting the assets to the CT REIT?


Yep, just like Loblaws (already IPO'd), and The Bay.
Many folks are saying that with the US retailers trampling all over Canada, the only real value left in the Canadian retailers is their prime real estate.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Many folks are saying that with the US retailers trampling all over Canada, the only real value left in the Canadian retailers is their prime real estate.


Something that had been discussed about Sears for over 10 years, but they failed to capitalize. CEO after CEO who kept denying reality and thought they could re-build the vendor's brand. Big mistake.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I was thinking about picking up some shares in CTC/A. Fundamentally, it looks good (P/E: 15, P/S: 0.69, P/B:1.6, Div: 1.37%)

Anyone else looking to get into, or increase their stake in CTC/A?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

_"More than just tires"_


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I bought in at about $10 last summer - it slid to 9 for a while, and is now better. Kicked the dividend up on the last payment. Still not a great yield, but I guess I will sit with it for a while. 

One holding out of about 30 companies I own outside of my RRSP with about 11k in each as my version of a dividend player Canadian equity fund with no management fees paid to anyone else.
I don't reinvest the dividends as drips, but rather let the cash accue and then top it up to about 11k and buy another company to further diversify. I find this better than packaged div plays, because I can go underweight on most Canadian financials that I think are a bit too hot to be worth the risk at present.

The RRSP has different beasts- real estate REITs and other real estate plays 

I does keep my mind on investments though


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Cdn Tire hasn't traded at $10 since (I don't know how long); certainly not in the last 10 years. Wrong thread maybe?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Seems likely it is the wrong thread ... Yahoo's chart has about $12 or $18, depending on which one looks at (i.e. CTC-A or CTC) back around '96.


Cheers


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

sorry crew - too quick look at quicken portfolio view over lunch - holdings between 10k and 9k and now 12k for CTC-A. Yes share price mentioned in my post is totally out to lunch.


----------

